# Hello All



## MarcL (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi Everyone

Just ordered my TT. After much deliberation and looking through this site have decided to go for the TDI Coupe S-Line in Monza Silver. Options I have added are Interior Light package, Folding Mirror Pack, GSM Phone prep, Ipod Interface and rear parking.

I am delaying delivery until 1st September as I need to get some work done on the drive before it arrives. Long wait and a lot of pain but sure it will be worth it.

Cheers
Marc


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, have a look at www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> Welcome to the forum, have a look at http://www.ttoc.co.uk


Welcolme [smiley=stupid.gif]


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the TDI club


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Another TDi, welcome to the forum buddy


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## MarcL (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks Everyone.

Hopefully I will have as much fun here as on mini2 and club-GTI. So far so good.


----------

